# Algorithmus in 3 Schleifen ausgeben



## chrome1000 (1. Nov 2016)

Kann mir die Aufgabe jemand vorprogrammieren, da ich aus den Lösungen besser lernen kann und dient auch zur Kontrolle 
MFG


----------



## sascha-sphw (1. Nov 2016)

chrome1000 hat gesagt.:


> da ich aus den Lösungen besser lernen


Netter Versuch... Das Du das initial machen sollst, hat schon seinen Sinn.

Versuch es doch erst einmal, bei konkreten Fragen helfen wir Dir natürlich.


----------



## JStein52 (1. Nov 2016)

Fang doch mal an:


```
import java.util.Scanner;

public class Algorithmus {
    public static void main(String[] args) {
    int eingabe;
    Scanner in = new Scanner(System.in);
    System.out.println("Geben Sie n ein: ");
    eingabe = in.nextInt();

    // erste Schleifenart: for(....)


   // zweite Schleifenart while(...)


   // dritte Schleifenart  do { ...} while(...)

   }
}
```


----------

